# Surgrip



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

if like me your dont like using wrist wraps or you want more grip for shrugs, deads ect. get some of this stuff. it really is amazing! i had to peel my hands of the bar...










http://www.firstaid4sport.co.uk/ProductDetail.asp?ProductID=3154


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Cheers mate, I may try that when I lift at home, the missis not a big fan of chalk on the carpet lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I need stuff like that too, my hands fail before anything but I dont have one open and one closed, I have both closed.

I am afraid I am going to tear a bicep with one open.

I know that sounds gay but I already got one torn bicep, ruins the look of the arm


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i think its 3 for 2 on that site! and i got them straught away!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Good prompt service from this site, ordered Monday was here Tuesday morning


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Good prompt service from this site, ordered Monday was here Tuesday morning


have you tried it yet?

i think i went a but ott with it at 1st

Ben


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

is that the stuff the WSM guys put on there forearms and chest for the atlas stones ??


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I dont think so mate, but I'll let you know if its any good next time I do deads cause its usually my grip that gos first TBH.. :-(


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> Cheers mate, I may try that when I lift at home, the missis not a big fan of chalk on the carpet lol


Women are unreasonable like that


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

TypeR said:


> have you tried it yet?
> 
> i think i went a but ott with it at 1st
> 
> Ben


This is magic stuff mate, only used it on my heavy set of deads and where I can normaly only get 6 reps out, my grip was still rock solid after 10 reps 

Full reps points to Type R :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Aftershock said:


> This is magic stuff mate, only used it on my heavy set of deads and where I can normaly only get 6 reps out, my grip was still rock solid after 10 reps
> 
> Full reps points to Type R :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


thanks! 

do you not find you leave your hands behind though some skin!??

Ben


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

TypeR said:


> thanks!
> 
> do you not find you leave your hands behind though some skin!??
> 
> Ben


I had to peal them off slowly one at a time at the end of the set, but no I didnt take any skin off..

Normally when you do a set you can feel you grip starting to fail and you know you have only got another couple of reps left, but with this stuf I didnt feel that the were in the same position at the end of the set as when i started.

Cant wait to try a max lift with this stuff.


----------

